# FanVerse Rules of Conduct



## Reznor (Sep 3, 2018)

​*RULES OF CONDUCT*
_Be respectful to your fellow members and be mindful of the rules. Constructive criticism and civil disagreement is allowed, but barbaric vitriol isn't. If you have a personal problem with a member, take it up with them in private instead of involving the whole forum. If conversation doesn't help, that's where the ignore list comes into play. _

The following behavior are examples of conduct not allowed on FanVerse:

*Sexual Material*
Sexually explicit material is not allowed in public areas of the forum.

◘ *Nudity*: No depicting genitalia, bare breasts, or sexual acts.​◘ *Linking*: Linking to websites with such content or writing graphic pornographic content is _also _not allowed.​◘ *Suggestive*: Do not post or wear highly suggestive and borderline images including concealed nudity, highly suggestive acts, or "lolicon."​
*Cyberbullying*
This includes, but isn't limited to sending, posting, or sharing negative, harmful, false, or mean content about someone else, or sharing personal private information about someone causing embarrassment and/or humiliation.

◘ *Harassment*: Berating users in an overly sexual, or aggressive manner, messaging them privately or publicly, and being in their personal space causing discomfort within them.​◘ *Threats*: This includes, but isn't limited to coercing users to kill themselves, threatening to find them in real life, to cause serious injury and similar dismissive and disruptive behaviour.​◘ *Discrimination*: Sexism, Racism, Xenophobia, Transphobia and Homophobia aren't permitted. Berating users specifically or making vague discriminatory comments to bait a reaction out of users will likewise not be tolerated, any and all off-topic discriminatory remarks will be dealt with accordingly also.​
*Flaming*
Personal attacks and insults aimed at a member or their family or attempts at character assassination is not allowed. Banter between friends and or heated comments towards fictional characters are generally permitted.

*Baiting*
Do not make posts and/or comments with the intent to get a rise out of a member, this can be snide or dismissive behavior, aggressive or hostile or simply intolerant behavior in the hopes of a member engaging in a heated rebuttal garnering them some form of punishment.

*Trolling*
Malicious advice under the guise of help, convincing users that you believe in something even though it's completely outrageous to infuriate and sow discord, and generally being deceptive with an agenda to provoke users into action and or outrage.

_*Leaking Personal Information*_
Divulging users personal information without their consent whether it be images, videos, or other information is not allowed on Naruto Forums and will result in an immediate ban.

*Spamming*
Don't make repeated posts that are non-contributive to the topic at hand, posting lone reaction images, emote posts, gibberish, necroing dead threads and similar content. A post here or there might be okay under the right context, but if you're posting a dozen times in a row while not adding anything whatsoever to the topic it will be dealt with.

*Advertising*
The same applies to advertising as to spam. If necessary, please ask the support first.

_*Condoning illegal and immoral actions:*_
While FanVerse may have sections which allow debating of controversial topics, the follow subjects are not appropriate anywhere on the forum:

*◘ Pedophilia:* Do not advocate for pedophilia on FanVerse, *regardless of local laws or politics surrounding the issue.* Jokes about pedophilia or inappropriate sexual comments about minors (under age 18) will be punishable by warnings and bans. Advocacy for pedophilia, admissions of crimes and using the forum for such actions will result in removal from our community.​*◘ Nazi Propaganda: *As FanVerse is hosted in Germany, we have a zero tolerance policy with advocating genocide, nazi propaganda and white supremacy.​◘ _*Hosting copyrighted material: *_When posting content from anime/manga due to DMCA it must only be from FVs list of approved sources, as seen in this thread .​​*Rep and Rating Abuse*
This includes, but isn't limited to negative remarks within rep, excessive negative ratings and/or reputation with no actual merit behind it, positive abuse to cheat the Trophies system and the like. Repeated instances of abuse can result in seals to rep/ratings and decreased totals in both ratings received and reputation total.

*Duping*
This includes, but isn't limited to creating an account to evade a ban, cheat in contests or games, harass users and similar. They'll be banned immediately and depending on the maliciousness of it the main account can get banned too.

*Content Theft*
This includes, but isn't limited to stealing artwork, drawings, signatures, avatars, photos, etc. especially in the hopes of gaining a higher position in the NF hosted contests, events, and games. If found to be stealing, you'll be disqualified from the current contest and potentially for future ones also. Stealing and wearing avatars and signatures without the owner permission is not allowed and will lead to a avatar or signature ban.

*Copyright*
This includes, but isn't limited to illegal manga scan websites, anime streams, image hosting sites, etc. If you are unsure whether you're posting legal media, please ask the staff first or refer to our list of . Repeated copyright violations will lead to a ban.

*Signature Limit*
Your total signature space allowed is 700 (Width) x 400 (Height). The absolute maximum file size limit is 3MB (3072KB). This is for the entire signature, not just individual files. Repeated file size violations will lead to a signature ban.

*Hate Speech*
Postings that directly and indirectly aim to incite hatred against a national, racial, religious or ethnic group, against parts of the population or against an individual because of his or her membership in a previously mentioned group or part of the population.

*Direct Ban Cases*
Be aware of _*Sexually Explicit Material*_ and *Kill Yourself messages* (threats or triggers) in posts or reps/negs. These result in direct bans instead of warnings and/or following of proper ban scaling.

*Disclaimer*: The forum _does not host illegal content_ nor does it serve as a repository of where to locate illegal material, so avoid doing it._ Some things to keep in mind_:


> Ignorance of the law doesn't give you the freedom to break it, and we won't accept that as an excuse.
> *Final interpretation of the rules is up to the staff. If you see a rule that needs to be improved or changed talk to us.*
> Civil discussion is always welcomed.
> If you're unsure if something is against the rules, please consult a staff member or ask within the confines of the ! You'll never be punished for asking whether an image is alright to be posted, or if something can be said within your private discussions with staff, and we'd much rather prefer having that discussion prior to any punishments being dealt.
> ...


Thanks for reading, now go have a blast on the forums! If you're new do check out the Beginner's Guide !

So, with that... welcome to FanVerse Forums!

--- The FanVerse Forums Staff

Reactions: Like 4


----------

